# Which SMPS should i buy???



## fordac (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi friends, i am here with another question. I need to buy a branded SMPS as i have power problem in my system. First of all my system configuration below

          Intel Core2Duo @ E4500 2.20GHz
          4GB 800Mhz Transcend DDR2 RAM
          320GB SATA HDD + 80GB SATA HDD
          GeForce 7300 GT 256MB card
          Lite-On 20X DVD Writer

          Zebronics Standard 450W SMPS
          Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet
          3 FANS Available by default in the Cabinet
          Front panel Display (Powered by Watch/DVD player battery separately)


   The problem that i experience is that my DVD writer says a weird POWER CALIBRATION ERROR while writing DVDs and CDs. So i gave it for a support check who told that it works fine. And to my surprise it did work like a brand new writer in one of my friend's system (He uses a Zebronics True power 450Watts SMPS). But when i put it on my system the same error occurs again. So i pretty much confirmed that it got a power problem so i need you to suggest me a nice SMPS. My budget is 3.5K.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ power calibration error got nothing to do with the psu. 
if you using xp open Control Panel and Administrative Tools -> Services then search for "IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service", Right-click on it and select properties and disable startup type. Worked for me. 
If you still want to change your psu- nothing beats corsair vx450w for 3.9k. 33 amps on +12v rails and 80% efficiency rate.


----------



## fordac (Dec 14, 2008)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ power calibration error got nothing to do with the psu.
> if you using xp open Control Panel and Administrative Tools -> Services then search for "IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service", Right-click on it and select properties and disable startup type. Worked for me.
> If you still want to change your psu- nothing beats corsair vx450w for 3.9k. 33 amps on +12v rails and 80% efficiency rate.



Thanks but i use Windows Vista Ultimate X64 and i need to know whether Cooler Master SMPS is good or not because it is around 3.5K. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ There are many reasons you get power calibration error. Update your driver's firmware to be sure. Majority of the disks we get in India are sub standard and trash. Try writing disks on 4x speed.
If you still want to change your power supply regardless- cm460w if you are on a lower budget. cm extreme 600/650w- is not 600w- not even on 100% peak load. Maybe it pulls 500w from the wall but I am sure it doesnt give out 500w in peak load. Amps on +12v rails and efficiency are same between cm460w and cm 600w. But cm 460w is of newer model than cm 600w. cm extreme 600/650w is obsolete and approx 1k more than cm 460w so it doesnt make sense spending so much on it. Its either 18 amps and 70% efficiency based cm460w or a meaty 33 amps with 80% efficiency based corsair vx450w. Google for the reviews- corsair vx450 is a highly decorated power supply.


----------



## Blackfire (Dec 14, 2008)

corsair 450VX is the thing for you.


----------



## fordac (Dec 14, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> corsair 450VX is the thing for you.



How much does it cost????



The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ There are many reasons you get power calibration error. Update your driver's firmware to be sure. Majority of the disks we get in India are sub standard and trash. Try writing disks on 4x speed.
> If you still want to change your power supply regardless- cm460w if you are on a lower budget. cm extreme 600/650w- is not 600w- not even on 100% peak load. Maybe it pulls 500w from the wall but I am sure it doesnt give out 500w in peak load. Amps on +12v rails and efficiency are same between cm460w and cm 600w. But cm 460w is of newer model than cm 600w. cm extreme 600/650w is obsolete and approx 1k more than cm 460w so it doesnt make sense spending so much on it. Its either 18 amps and 70% efficiency based cm460w or a meaty 33 amps with 80% efficiency based corsair vx450w. Google for the reviews- corsair vx450 is a highly decorated power supply.



Hey buddy i tried the firmware update also but it didnt help. Also i bought a Genuine sony DVD and CD to make sure about the crappy low quality disk but it was the same. As i have already mentioned it works pretty well with my friend's computer.

Am planning to change my graphics card also to PALiT 9800GT 1GB DDR3 so will the cooler master 460W be enough for my system.


----------



## Blackfire (Dec 14, 2008)

bro i think it costs around 2750


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 14, 2008)

Corsair vx450 costs 3.9k! coolermaster 460w costs 2.5k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

Coolem Master EXP 500W costs 2.6k AFAIK.


----------



## fordac (Dec 15, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Coolem Master EXP 500W costs 2.6k AFAIK.



Do you where i can find this in Chennai. I know i can fin this in Ritchie Street but is there any specific shop where i could find it at the price which you have quoted???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 15, 2008)

9800GT as uve mentioned need lotta power. Its wise to go for 55nm 9800GTX+ for 12k or ATI HD4850 for 8.5k. i recommend the latter. CM EP 600w for 3.5kwud be a nice investment, although VX450 is somewhat enuf.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ lol a cm extreme so called 600w is just 18 amps on +12v rail with just 70% efficiency. corsair vx450 is 33 amps on +12v rail with 80% efficiency. There's not much difference between cm 460w and cm extreme 600w. But cm 460w is a better buy than cm 600w anyday as its cheaper and its newer than cm extreme 600w. Corsair vx450 is in its class of its own. Even a grade lower component based cx400 corsair is 30 amps which costs 3.5k can whoop cm 600 extreme. 
If the OP is on a budget- cm 460w. Even a Powersafe 500 gold can do around 18 amps on 70% efficiency rate. If he can spend more there's always corsair vx450. But cm 460w is enough for this rig.


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 15, 2008)

fordac said:


> Do you where i can find this in Chennai. I know i can fin this in Ritchie Street but is there any specific shop where i could find it at the price which you have quoted???



In chennai you dont have CM 500w ExPSU. 
CM 600w ExPSU @ RS.3800 and Corsair vx450 @ Rs.4050 is available at Delta Pheriperals, Ritche St. I bought corsair vx450 2 weeks back


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 15, 2008)

btw EP600w employs dual +12v rails each at 18A. Surelly Corsair VX uses exceptional quality components and CM EP [real power if far better] series, but even 80% effiency out of 450w is less compared to 70%efficiency out of 600w.
choose EP if u wanna run more devices at comparatively lower price. If u have the money, go for VX.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2008)

Dual rail is just one rail split into 2. Its pretty common sense now that coolermaster extreme power 600w is a seventeam 500w OEM. Its done because this way the power distribution can be stable and coolermaster can comprimise on quality of capacitors, wires, cooling etc.


----------



## fordac (Dec 16, 2008)

Guys i am technically weak in the SMPS part, also *dOm1naTOr* has said that for the PALiT 9800GT 1GB DDR3 the CM 500W is not enough. Now it way too confusing for me whether i should spend extra or could i find a better one at 3.5K.

Will it be better if i buy the CM 600w ExPSU which costs only Rs.300 Extra as per my budget???


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 16, 2008)

fordac said:


> Will it be better if i buy the CM 600w ExPSU which costs only Rs.300 Extra as per my budget???



CM 600w ExPSU (2 years warranty) = Corsair vx 450 (5 years warranty)
Now you decide yourself.

You will bring home a relatively inexpensive power supply that even though is sold as being a 450 W unit can deliver up to 570 W at 48º C – in fact Corsair could have easily labeled this power supply as a 500 W unit, but they preferred to stay on the safe side.
Source: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540/10


----------



## fordac (Dec 17, 2008)

ravikanth said:


> CM 600w ExPSU (2 years warranty) = Corsair vx 450 (5 years warranty)
> Now you decide yourself.
> 
> You will bring home a relatively inexpensive power supply that even though is sold as being a 450 W unit can deliver up to 570 W at 48º C – in fact Corsair could have easily labeled this power supply as a 500 W unit, but they preferred to stay on the safe side.
> Source: *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540/10



Wow that is really helpful. The reason i was constantly sticking to 500W is because i checked the PALiT website and under the 9800GT 1GB DDR3 card they have mentioned that the card requires a min of 500W PSU to operate. Now I guess i have to look on the performance rather than cost. I guess i have to opt for Corsair 450W VX Thanks for the help.


----------

